# Newb



## TheBenchPusher (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey guys. Just joined and I???m really looking forward to learning as much as I can from the wealth of knowledge you guys have. I plan on dedicating way more time to working out once I???m done with school in December. I???ve been browsing these workout forums for a few months now. Great stuff on them. If there???s anything specific that you guys feel I should read please let me know. Thanks guys for your time and I look forward to learning from you.
  30
  6???
  220 lbs
  15% BF
  Been working out off and on for the last six years


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*TheBenchPusher* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## deathnote (Nov 7, 2010)

welcome  IM


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Muscle_Addiction (Nov 11, 2010)

welcome


----------

